# Wanted; Friends!!!



## carlitos60 (Jun 28, 2015)

Looking for Friends;; to Help Me Get the Parts I'm Looking for; At a Friends' Price!!!!

List:

IJ Suspension Fork 4 Legs Type
Skylark Rack 1936
Blue Bird Seat / Stem 1936 Type
BSA Crank Assembly and 1 Pull Back Caliper 1940s

Pms Please!
Thanks!


----------



## Handyman (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Carlitos60,

I'm not sure there are any friends in the "IJ Suspension Fork" world !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2015)

....you can't "Look" for friends, they just happen....


----------



## frank 81 (Jun 28, 2015)

To get Friends you have to be a friend!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 28, 2015)

frank 71 said:


> To get Friends you have to be a friend!




It's Actually a Rhetorical Wanted Add!!!!!
With 113 Views and 3 Answers,,,,,; It's as Expected!!!!!

Thanks Guys,,,,For Responding,,,,,,,,It Took a Lot of Guts!!!!!


Good Evening!


----------



## frank 81 (Jun 28, 2015)

Did not mean to offend You. I am very Sorry.  Thank You for your service to our Country.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 29, 2015)

in   other words u are looking for  something    for nothing    well well    thank u for  your service  chucksoldbikes on the cabe


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 29, 2015)

I have 2 of the 4 line items, but I m afraid we cannot be friends as they are currently on original bikes....maybe down the road?
Chris


----------



## momo608 (Jun 29, 2015)

I think everyone is puzzled with a request like this. We all need money for other projects and we want the most we can get for the spare parts we have. Besides, friends and money usually ends badly over time. Your best bet is to offer trades if you have little to spend. If I had those parts, there is no way I would offer them too you because I would know what to expect. Me bending over.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 29, 2015)

Didn't Mean to Confuse a Few!!!!
I'm Just Looking for the Following Items!!!

 IJ Suspension Fork 4 Legs Type
 Skylark Rack 1936
 Blue Bird Seat / Stem 1936 Type
 BSA Crank Assembly and 1 Pull Back Caliper 1940s

 Pms Please!
 Thanks!


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 29, 2015)

carlitos60 said:


> IJ Suspension Fork 4 Legs Type
> Skylark Rack 1936
> Blue Bird Seat / Stem 1936 Type
> BSA Crank Assembly and 1 Pull Back Caliper 1940s




you'll have better luck finding these parts before friends


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 29, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> you'll have better luck finding these parts before friends




Perfectly Right!!!!
Read My Signature Quotes!!!

The Word Friends Meant:  LOWER PROFIT MARGIN ie,,,,,,150% VS 500% 
NOT FREE!!!!
I Pay for My Things!!!!


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 30, 2015)

PM sent. Guys lets be nice to Carlos. It isn't easy looking for rare parts. A long search can make one loose it. I have been there, we all have.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh! Thee humanity!!!


----------



## popawheelie (Jul 1, 2015)

Is there anyone that makes a reproduction Skylark Rack? I'm in the market too. Hope they can make two sales at once.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 4, 2016)

Real friends don't expect  their friends to sell them unobtanium parts for less than they are worth.  You're confusing the word_ friend_ with the word _chump_. When have you ever given anyone a deal?  Its gotta be a two way street.


----------



## catfish (May 4, 2016)

Here is a NOS Bluebird stem $600.00 shipped.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 4, 2016)

Catfish,..your the NOS king man, my hats off to ya!


----------



## catfish (May 4, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Catfish,..your the NOS king man, my hats off to ya!



Thanks.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 4, 2016)

At a friendly price toooooo !


----------



## THE STIG (May 4, 2016)

catfish said:


> Here is a NOS Bluebird stem $600.00 shipped.




you got a friend now...... he was going to sell it to me for $750


----------



## catfish (May 4, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> you got a friend now...... he was going to sell it to me for $750




Terry,   I'll let you have it for $599.00  Shipped.


----------



## THE STIG (May 4, 2016)

catfish said:


> Terry,   I'll let you have it for $599.00  Shipped.


----------

